# Balloon Molly... A question



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

here are2 pics of a balloon molly i bought yesterday.. she appears to be pregnant, but isn't her gravid spot look fairly large? i mean i've seen guppies with those but is that really a huge! gravid spot or something else? (sorry bout the quality)


----------

